# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Visita guiada a Ricobayo y Almendra...

## Raiden

Buenas.

Por si alguien quiere apuntarse, se visitará entre otras cosas el laboratorio de hidráulica de Ricobayo:

----------

F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),JMTrigos (19-abr-2016),Jonasino (20-abr-2016),Josito1969 (20-abr-2016),Los terrines (20-abr-2016),perdiguera (20-abr-2016),Rafael (02-may-2016),REEGE (01-may-2016),titobcn (20-abr-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Esperemos que alguien nos ponga unas fotillos.

----------

